# Deuter Attack - Fragen:



## Levty (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo allerseits.
Nachdem mein Tchibo Ranzen am Trail seine Innereien verstreut hat, als ich eine Bruchlandung hingelegt habe, dachte ich mir, ich sollte mir was richtiges holen. Da habe ich rumgeblättert und rumgeblättert und bin auf das hier gestoßen:
Klick
Ich habe Interesse daran weil: 
-Ich ausschließlich Trails (Bergauf/Bergrunter) fahre
-Protektoren verstauen müsste (Nur Shin/Kneeguards)
-Ein Rückenpanzer wäre was sinvolles
-Trinkrucksack ist vom Vorteil

Hat jemand schon das Ding, bzw. kann mir nähere Infos bezüglich der Passform und Funktion geben!?

Dank und Gruß, Lev.


----------



## Das Brot (29. Januar 2006)

Meines Wissens sollte er ab jetzt Lieferbar sein... Ich hoffe ich bekomme meinen in den nächsten Tagen dann geb ich mal ein paar Eindrücke weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (29. Januar 2006)

habe gestern einen gekauft
tue bilder rein gleich


----------



## Lipoly (29. Januar 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT00371.JPG
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT0036_2.JPG
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT0036_1.JPG


trinkblase habe ich eine mit 2L inhalt


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2006)

> trinkblase habe ich eine mit 2L inhalt


Ok. Das heißt Du hast nur noch 3 Liter Stauraum. Reicht doch, oder?
Hm. Da passt doch eine Regenjacke rein, oder?

Gruss, Lev.


----------



## Lipoly (29. Januar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. Das heißt Du hast nur noch 3 Liter Stauraum. Reicht doch, oder?
> Hm. Da passt doch eine Regenjacke rein, oder?
> 
> Gruss, Lev.


denke ja da der camelbak nicht bis runter geht! ich mache gleich noch ein foto und eine ausführliche beschreibung


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> denke ja da der camelbak nicht bis runter geht! ich mache gleich noch ein foto und eine ausführliche beschreibung


----------



## clumsy (29. Januar 2006)

hab mir den rucksack gestern auch gekauft! kaufgrund war u.a., dass auch ein Full Face Helm ranpasst. 

clumsy


----------



## Lipoly (29. Januar 2006)

ERFAHRUNGSBERICHT










Rucksack mit voller blase und großem FF Helm drangepappt! der ff. drückt das leere untere innenteil etwas zusammen aber sobald dieser freiraum von ersatzteilen und werkzeug gefüllt passt der halm aber weiterhin drauf! PLUSPUNKT: das extra spannteil für große helme! der rucksack ist noch lange nicht voll, man kann mit den spannriemen am heck das rucksackes ganz schön alles "zusammenpressen" bzw. den stauraum vergrößern und verkleinern







AUch gut durchdacht: der schlauch wird DURCH den träger geführt und stöst somit nicht mit dem helm zusammen!







Für mehr stauraum sehr sinnvoll: die blase ist im rucksack aufgehangen so hängt sie nicht immer unten auf dem anderen kram wenn sie leer ist!







hier sieht man gut den größenvergleich der 2L blase zum rest des rucksacks!




Thema Tragecomfort:
die rückenteile sind sehr weich und super angenehm zu tragen, ein großer und ein kleiner querträger verhindern sehr gut ein verutschen beim springen, selbst mit schwerem helm und schonern hintendran
der sonst recht steife rucksack kommt garnicht so rüber!
einzig negativ: die "polsterseiten" vom hüftgurt sind SEHR hart ausgefallen und so empfinde ich ihn über dem t-shirt etwas unangenehm gegenüber den rückenpolstern! 





ich hoffe euch hilft das!
gruß lars


PS: ICH GEBE DAS TEIL NICHT MEHR HER


----------



## Wern (30. Januar 2006)

Hi Lars
Hab mir den Attack auch geholt. Hab aber leider erst nach dem Kauf gemerkt, dass er nur für Personen unter 180cm Körpergrösse geeignet ist. Bin aber 1,90. Wie gross bist du?
Bei mir sitzt der Hüftgurt leider nicht auf der Hüfte, sondern am unteren Ende der Rippen. Ist aber eigentlich egal. Ich musste nur den Trageriemen innerhalb des Hüftgurtes verlegen. Hat den Hüftgurt unangenehm an die Rippen gedrückt. Kann auch bei dir der Grund sein, das du die Polster zu hart findest. Probiers mal aus.
Ich hab deswegen mal mit Deuter geredet. Die meinen dazu, dass der Rucksack ein TüVsiegel für Personen bis 1,8m hat. Für diese Grösse erfüllt der Rucksack seine Schutzfunktion. 
Ansonsten bin ich aber auch begeistert. Protektoren lassen sich klasse verstauen. 3l Trinkblase geht auch super rein. Dann wirdsaber schon knapp. Aber genau deswegen hab ich ihn gekauft. Endlich mal ein Rucksack der geau am Rücken sitzt.
Gruss Wern


----------



## Lipoly (30. Januar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars
> Hab mir den Attack auch geholt. Hab aber leider erst nach dem Kauf gemerkt, dass er nur für Personen unter 180cm Körpergrösse geeignet ist. Bin aber 1,90. Wie gross bist du?
> Bei mir sitzt der Hüftgurt leider nicht auf der Hüfte, sondern am unteren Ende der Rippen. Ist aber eigentlich egal. Ich musste nur den Trageriemen innerhalb des Hüftgurtes verlegen. Hat den Hüftgurt unangenehm an die Rippen gedrückt. Kann auch bei dir der Grund sein, das du die Polster zu hart findest. Probiers mal aus.
> Ich hab deswegen mal mit Deuter geredet. Die meinen dazu, dass der Rucksack ein TüVsiegel für Personen bis 1,8m hat. Für diese Grösse erfüllt der Rucksack seine Schutzfunktion.
> ...



ich bin 178cm groß!
passt super und sitzt wie eine 1, leider habe ich kein bike um den rucksack auszuprobieren da es für meine CC-Feile mit HS33 zu eisig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clumsy (30. Januar 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars
> Hab mir den Attack auch geholt. Hab aber leider erst nach dem Kauf gemerkt, dass er nur für Personen unter 180cm Körpergrösse geeignet ist. Bin aber 1,90.
> Gruss Wern




bin auch 1,90m. hab ihn mir am WE bei bike-discount bestellt (bis jetzt aber übrigens keine bestellbestätigung bekommen)...du bist schon zufrieden oder passt er nicht wirklich gut? sonst bestell ich ihn wieder ab...

clumsy


----------



## Wern (31. Januar 2006)

Moin
ICh sag mal fast zufrieden. Wenns dir nix ausmacht, dass der Hüftgurt nicht auf der Hüfte sitzt, sondern am unteren Ende der Rippen. Glaub aber das stört net wirklich. ISt bei meinem Transalp auch nicht so viel anders. Und der passt super. Muss aber erst mal eine Tour fahren. Dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen. Wenn dich der Hüftgurt drücken sollte, dann eben umfädeln wie oben beschrieben. Dann dürfte es passen. 
Gruss Wern


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2006)

Den Ranzen gibts im Moment für 90 in onlineshops. Hat jemand evtl eine andere, billigere Quelle!?

Gruss, lev.


----------



## clumsy (31. Januar 2006)

ne, hab nix billigeres gefunden. hab auch 90 gezahlt...

das problem mit dem hüftgurt: lässt sich das nicht vermeiden, indem man einfach die tragegurte länger macht, damit der rucksack eifnfach tiefer sitzt?

clumsy


----------



## Wern (1. Februar 2006)

NEin lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Dann sitzt er nicht mehr gut. Der Rücken ist ja auch ein bisschen vorgeformt.
Ich hab meinen für 75 Euro im Deuter Fabrikverkauf gekauft. Ist das Fotomodell aus dem Katalog.
Deswegen sitzt er aber auch nicht besser


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2006)

Wo isn der Deuter Fabrikverkauf?! Hätte da schon Lust hinzufahren 

Bin 183 groß, passt doch eigentlich (noch), oder?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (1. Februar 2006)

Is in Gersthofen bei Augsburg. Ist aber sauklein. Gibt auch nicht alle Modelle. Musst halt vorher anrufen, wenn du ein bestimmtes Modell suchst. Meistens so ca. 25% bis 30% billiger. 
Tel.:08 21/49 87-1 25


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2006)

Och, zu weit ^^ Habe gehofft dass es in BW ist, bzw in der Nähe von Manneim oder Heidelberg. Naja, dann spar ich mal fleißig weiter 

Gruss, Lev.


----------



## Das Brot (6. Februar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo isn der Deuter Fabrikverkauf?! Hätte da schon Lust hinzufahren
> 
> Bin 183 groß, passt doch eigentlich (noch), oder?"



Ich hab meinen jetzt auch bekommen. Bin 1,83 passt wie angegossen und das Teil ist echt empfehlenswert. Super bequem und absolut geile Detaillösungen. Hut ab! Da muss Camelbag Gas geben. Ich empfehl diesen Rucksack jedem der Spaß oder Extremorientiert fährt und nen Rucksack sucht!

Der Rucksack ist gut für Freeride/Enduro Touren... wenn man zum Dirt Spot radelt oder so wie ich am WE ein SnowDH fährt


----------



## clumsy (6. Februar 2006)

hab meinen auch seit letzte woche.
saugeil!!! bin 1,90 und man merkt, dass er für etwas kleinere als mich entworfen wurde  aber alles kein problem: er sitzt auch so super! nur der hüftgurt ist etwas höher, was aber auch kein Problem ist: 
Einfach den Gurt durch das "Dreieck" durchfädeln und alles passt prima...aber dasmuss nichtmal sein, find ich.

Ich hab ihn mir gekauft, weil ich meinen FF-Helm transportieren wollte. Ist wirklich komplett durchdacht der Rucksack. Viele Befestigungsmöglichkeiten (auch für Protektoren). Trinkschlauch hat ne extra Führung im Träger bekommen...einfach gut!

clumsy


----------



## Levty (7. Februar 2006)

So. Habe im Moment kein Geld. Mal schauen wann ich wieder was im Geldbeutel habe, dann kommt der Ranzen her. Schade finde ich nur, dass es den nur in gelb gibt. Bisschen Abwechslung wäre vom Vorteil. Naja. Erstmal gucken, evtl springt ja was beim großen E raus..

Gruß, Lev -Immer knapp bei Kasse-


----------



## Das Brot (8. Februar 2006)

Jupp das mit dem Trinkschlauch ist auch gut gelöst... der baumelt dann beim fahren nicht immer nervend rum... kann mir sogar gut vorstellen das der Schlauch im Winter nicht so schnell gefriert weil er einfach näher am Körper ist und zudem durch den Träger isoliert wird. Mal auschecken!

Vorallem auch mal kucken ob er auch Ski- und Snowboardtauglich ist...


----------



## nisita (8. Februar 2006)

für den schlauch gibt es ja auch noch für die ganz kalten tage nen thermoüberzug für den schlauch..
http://www.deuter.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=3_23&products_id=603 -ansonsten einfach immer mal kurz was drinken, dann friert das auch nicht zu, recht kalt ist das wasser dann aber trotzdem..


----------



## Wern (3. März 2006)

Hi
Hab den Tread noch mal hervorgeholt. War jetzt das erste mal mit dem Attack unterwegs.
Ist wirklich klasse das Teil. Sitzt perfekt und rutscht kein bisschen. Bietet bei meiner Größe vielleicht nicht den optimalen Schutz, aber der Tragekomfort ist bestens. Auch Hüftgurt der hier mehr zum Rippengurt wird stört kein bisschen.
Perfekt für Streeteinsätze oder Touren bei denen viel springen usw angesagt ist.
Wern


----------



## Lipoly (7. März 2006)

finde ihn zum springen was komisch da er bei mir immernochwas hochrutscht wenne ich mal irgendwo voll abhebe vor irgendwelchen treppen!

ist aber sau pflegeleicht! ich nehm einfach ne bürste wenn alles getrocknet ist udn bürste ihn ab udnd wische danach mim feuchten lappen nach

lg
lars


----------



## mifi (28. März 2006)

Hi
kram das thema nochmal vor...würde mir den attack auch kaufen, würde ihn aber auch zum skifahren nutzen...lässt der vorgeformte rücken das zu, oder ist der rucksack nur zum biken vorgeformt???
kann mir unter 5l so wenig vorstellen...bekomm ich da ne 0,5l flasche nen fleeceshirt, 2-3 skibrillen und was zu futtern rein???denke das sollte passen oder??
und noch was off-topic: packt ihr in eure trinkblasen auch apfelschorle und anderes klebriges zeug rein???
danke für infos
gruß micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (28. März 2006)

Habe auch den Attack und finde Ihn Klasse.

nehme das teil auch zum Varianten Fahren im Skigebiet wenn mir mein 30 Liter ABS zu groß ist. Schaufel Sonde und Mampf gehen rein und zum Boarden echt gut das Teil.
Biken mit 3 Liter Blase Regenjacke und was zu essen auch kein Problem.

Chris


----------



## j0051 (4. April 2006)

Jetzt mal an die Snowboarder und Skifahrer, schaut euch doch auch mal die Deuter Seite an, da gibts auch Rucksäcke mit Protektoren für Snowboarder und Skifahrer, auch mit mehr Volumen und Ski- bzw. Snowboardhalterung....
Ausserdem sind die Farben meiner Meinung nach was besser 

hier


----------



## pisskopp (20. April 2007)

Was geht alles in den Rucksack rein?
Wz
Kleider
Schlauch...

Danke


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mal wieder den alten Thread aufwärmen, da ich mir diesen kaufen möchte. Eine Frage dazu hätte ich noch: Passen eigentlich auch andere Trinkblasen, wie z.B. eine 3L Camelback, hinein oder nur Deuterblasen?


----------



## DoubleU (5. April 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mal wieder den alten Thread aufwärmen, da ich mir diesen kaufen möchte. Eine Frage dazu hätte ich noch: Passen eigentlich auch andere Trinkblasen, wie z.B. eine 3L Camelback, hinein oder nur Deuterblasen?


 
Da passen theoretisch alle Blasen rein, denn mit der Halterung kann man immer irgendetwas basteln (ich habe verschiedenste Blasen im Gefrierschrank zum wechseln). Wenn es ohne basteln gewünscht ist, dann hier die Info, daß der Attack (wie verm. alle Deuter? - ich hab den TAlp 30 und den Attack und da ist es so) eine Klett-Befestigung in der Mitte von ca. 4-5 cm Breite hat). Ich hoffe das hilft bzw. das ist die Info die du suchst.


----------



## T8Force (5. April 2008)

Hey Nicki-Nitro,

ich habe den Rucksack mit ner 3L Camelbackblase, was willste wissen?


----------



## Da Burli (5. April 2008)

Ich fahre den Attack auch mit nem 3l Camelback, allerdings habe ich diesen in einer Schutzhülle außen am Rucksack befestigt, da er mir ansonsten zu klein wäre!
Funktioniert super, und bin total zufrieden!

Gruß Burli


----------



## T8Force (5. April 2008)

*lach* Das muss ja aussehen, aber naja, jedem das Seine!

Also ich habe in meinem Deuter, die gefüllte 3L Blase, ne Windjacke, eine Dämpferpumpe, Riegel, und noch Kleinkram wie Handy, Schlüssel, Brille und Werkzeug. Mehr brauche ich für die Tagestouren nicht.

Wer längere touren geplant hat, ist mit dem Attack aber auch falsch beraten.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. April 2008)

Hallo T8Force,

ist eigentlich schon alles was ich wissen wollte. Der Rest steht ja im Thread. Ich hole mir den Deuter Attack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (5. April 2008)

Ich habe den Camo, echt schick das Ding!  

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Steevens91 (16. April 2008)

Hey,
ich hab' mir den DEUTER EXP 8 geholt
und hab mal ne Frage zu den Deuter-Blasen allgemein:
Kann ma den Schlauch von der Blase wegmachen irgendwie?
Oder muss man die ganze Blase mit Schlauch zum befüllen immer rausfummeln?

Danke schon im Vorraus,
mfg Stefan


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. April 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Hey Nicki-Nitro,
> 
> ich habe den Rucksack mit ner 3L Camelbackblase, was willste wissen?



Hallo T8Force,

ich bin den Attack letztens mit meiner 2L Camelbackblase gefahren. Das war nicht so prima. Am Ende war die ziemlich am Boden des Rucksacks, weil sie darin nicht so hält. Die letzten Reste raustrinken ging nicht mehr so gut. Aber ich habe mir noch eine 3L Deuterblase gekauft. Die werde ich mit den Camelback Mundstück und "Verschlieshebel" aufpimpen. Wie befestigst Du die Camelbackblase im Rucksack?

Ansonsten bin ich begeistert.


----------



## T8Force (19. April 2008)

Warum keine 3L Camelbakblase? Bin von mehr überzeugt.

Ich befestige meine Blasen mit dem Haken oben am orangenen Klettband. Hatte noch nie Probleme, hält bombig und ich kann die Blase restlos leer saugen.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. April 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Warum keine 3L Camelbakblase? Bin von mehr überzeugt.
> 
> Ich befestige meine Blasen mit dem Haken oben am orangenen Klettband. Hatte noch nie Probleme, hält bombig und ich kann die Blase restlos leer saugen.



Merci für den Tipp. Da war ich wohl echt zu blöd für. Jetzt wo Du es sagst, sehe ich es auch.


----------



## T8Force (19. April 2008)

Mein Ding, für so etwas gibt es ja das Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (19. April 2008)

Hat jemand den Hydro EXP 12??
Was bekommt man da alles rein??
Ich kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen!
12+2l sind angegeben!!


----------



## T8Force (19. April 2008)

Und ich kann mir nur schlecht vorstellen, dass du in einem thread der die Überschrift trägt "Deuter Attack- Fragen", eine große Resonanz an Besitzern findest.

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber dafür ist die SUFU da. Also auch bitte benutzen.

Drück mich fest


----------



## Newmi (19. April 2008)

naja, egal!
es hat weiter oben ja auch vom EXP 8 angefangen!
Bye!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (12. Mai 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Warum keine 3L Camelbakblase? Bin von mehr überzeugt.



Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte ja jetzt ein paar Wochen Zeit zum Testen:

Die Deuterblase ist zwar gut zum Reinigen, aber das Mundstück taugt nicht viel. Wenn sich Wasser im Schlauch befindet, dann sifft es mir immer auf die Hose. Das ist total nervig. Ich werde jetzt das Deuter Mundstück wegschmeissen und das Mundstück von Camelback draufstecken.

Warum muss es zwischen Trinkblasentasche und Trägerriemen immer so eng sein. Es dauert immer eine Zeit, bis man das Mundstück da durch gefriemelt hat. 

Ansonsten ist der Rucksack top


----------



## T8Force (12. Mai 2008)

???

Ist doch egal. Ich habe meine Blase erst 2-3mal entfernen müsssen. Zum Auffüllen nimmst du die doch nicht jedesmal raus, oder? 

Also ich muss nach nem knappen halben Jahr sagen. Ein super Rucksack. Habe den Protektor zwar noch nicht gebraucht, aber die Gewissheit zu haben, ist beruhigend. Die Camelbakblase verrichtet ihre Dienste wie erwartet gut und für meinen Bedarf gibt der Rucksack genug Stauraum. Alles in Allem ein idealer Rucksack für mich und vermutlich für viele andere auch.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Mai 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Ist doch egal. Ich habe meine Blase erst 2-3mal entfernen müsssen. Zum Auffüllen nimmst du die doch nicht jedesmal raus, oder?



eigentlich ja. Ich bin noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, die Blase drinn zu lassen. Ist einfacher zu Reinigen + Trocknen.

Wie machens die anderen?


----------



## siol-newbie (28. Mai 2008)

Bin auch etwas größer (1.83m). Was meint ihr denn mit "umfädeln" oder Riemen durchs Dreieck stecken... hab den Rucksack vor mir und komm nicht drauf.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (30. Mai 2008)

Damit meine ich das hindurchfädeln des Schlauches der Trinkblase aus dem Rucksack von hinten (innen) durch die Trägernach vorne. Das ist ziemlich friemelig, weil eng.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bike ja schon seit einiger Zeit mit meinem Deuter Attack. Eigentlich bin ich ganz begeistert. Aber das Deuter Mundstück taugt einfach nichts. Es sifft die ganze Zeit auf Trikot und Hose. Ausserdem wenn der Rucksack voll ist, dann drückt es das Wasser fast "schwallartig" wieder durch das Mundstück raus, bis der Druck wieder nachlässt. Ich habe eine 3L Blase. Vorhin wollte ich das Mundstück wechseln und gegen eines von Camelback, welches absolut dicht ist und noch dazu einen Absperrhahnen besitzt, tauschen. Aber die Schlauchdimensionen passen nicht. Das Mundstück von Camelback ist zu klein und würde nicht dichthalten. Wer hat eine Idee und Lösung parat, weil es ihm ähnlich ergangen ist???


----------



## T8Force (27. Juli 2008)

T8Force schrieb:


> Warum keine 3L Camelbakblase? Bin von mehr überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Juli 2008)

Hey Spassvogel. Das kostet mich wieder ca. 25-30 EUR. Das fällt bei mir unter "Worst-Case Szenario". Ich wollte eher einen billigen "Quick-Fix"


----------



## T8Force (27. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen, da ich es damals halt schon besser wusste. 

Eine adäquate Lösung fällt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle auch nicht ein. Sry...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Juli 2008)

Es sei Dir verziehen.

Deuter ist halt besser zu reinigen, aber Camelback hat die besseren Mundstücke.


----------



## Eike. (27. Juli 2008)

Durch das große Deuter-Mundstück wird der Schlauch aufgeweitet. Du musst von dem Schlauch einen cm abschneiden. Danach sitzt das Camel-Mundstück fast so fest wie im Original Camel Schlauch, nur wenn man irgendwo hängen bleibt kann es mal aus dem Schlauch rutschen (nur Not halt noch mit einem Kabelbinder sichern.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Juli 2008)

Danke Eike, ich werde es mal probieren.


----------



## A7XFreak (28. Juli 2008)

ICh find ja der Rucksack ist vieel zu klein da passt doch nichts rein wenn man mal ein bissel länger fahren will^^^Da passt vielleicht minimal Tagesgepäck plus halb volle Trinkblase


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. Juli 2008)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> ICh find ja der Rucksack ist vieel zu klein da passt doch nichts rein wenn man mal ein bissel länger fahren will^^^Da passt vielleicht minimal Tagesgepäck plus halb volle Trinkblase



Innen ja, bei voller Blase geht nicht mehr viel rein. Ich packe das Zeugs aussen drann. Dafür gibt es ja die Befestigungen für Protektoren und Helm. Da kann man eine Menge Klamotten reinpacken. Durch das Helmnetz ist es auch noch gut gegen Schmutz geschützt.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Juli 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Durch das große Deuter-Mundstück wird der Schlauch aufgeweitet. Du musst von dem Schlauch einen cm abschneiden. Danach sitzt das Camel-Mundstück fast so fest wie im Original Camel Schlauch, nur wenn man irgendwo hängen bleibt kann es mal aus dem Schlauch rutschen (nur Not halt noch mit einem Kabelbinder sichern.



Hat super funktioniert (auch ohne Kabelbinder)


----------



## DoubleU (31. Juli 2008)

Hoy, keine Ahnung ob das ein alter Hut ist, aber ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, daß an dem Verschluß an der Brust des Attack so ne Art Pfeife ist? Zumindest glaube ich, daß das eine sein soll. Sie funktioniert auch tatsächlich als solche. Oder hat das ne Teil ne andere Funktion, die mir gerade nicht ersichtlich ist, außer Klingelersatz bzw. kreatives Unterwegs-Instrument für Outdoorkünstler zu sein? Ich hab das Teil schon nen Jahr oder so und das ist mir erst gestern aufgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Juli 2008)

Hei, ich wusste es nicht. Fällt ja auch kaum auf. Ich habe es gleich ausprobiert. Funktioniert. Das ist ja wie bei Tupperware. Immer mehrere Funktionen gleichzeitig


----------



## Kompostman (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin auch auf längeren Touren mit dem Attack unterwegs. Eine leichte Regenjacke, Rolli, Mütze und T-Shirt hab ich beben Pumpe, Dämpferpumpe, Werkzeug und Schlauch und 3l Camelbak immer dabei. Geht alles rein. Mann muss nur wollen. Protektoren und Helm kommen bergauf aussen dran. Passt


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Juli 2008)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hei, ich wusste es nicht. Fällt ja auch kaum auf. Ich habe es gleich ausprobiert. Funktioniert. Das ist ja wie bei Tupperware. Immer mehrere Funktionen gleichzeitig



Ich habe es gleich noch meiner Frau gezeigt. Da habe ich mal stärker reingeblasen. Es braucht kein Signalhorn mehr. Da haut es Dir gleich das Trommelfell weg. Man ist das laut...


----------



## Der_Markus (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hab ne kurze Frage, ich hab Gestern meinen Attack bekommen (Camo wird wirklich nciht mehr hergestellt) und beim Ausprobieren der FF Helmbefestigung ist mir aufgefallen das da wohl eine Öse fehlt. Da aber nix rausgerissen ist wollte ich kurz nachfragen ob das bei euch auch so ist oder die Öse schlicht und einfach bei der Produktion vergessen wurde.
Also, mein Attack hat 7 Ösen an denen die Halterungen für den Helm angebracht werden können, 3! die ganz aussen am Rucksack befestigt sind und 4 die an den Riemen für die Schonerbefestigungen dran sind. Fehlt da einer? Macht doch keinen Sinn auf der rechten Seite 2 Ösen und an der linken nur eine zu machen?
Rausgerissen ist aber nix, muss wenn dann ein Produktionsfehler sein...

Kann da jemand mal nachsehen?

[edit]
Hat sich erledigt, es müssen 4 sein, hab ihn zurückgegeben, mal sehen was Deuter da jetzt macht
[/edit]

Vielen Dank!
Markus


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. Juli 2008)

meiner hat sogar 9 Ösen


4 innen
4 aussen
1 ganz oben in der Mitte


----------



## lnaegeli (28. Dezember 2008)

Überlege mir auch, den Deuter Attack zuzulegen.

Seid ihr zufrieden damit?

- Habe ihn nur kurz mal angehabt, mir ist dabei aufgefallen, das der "Hüftgurt" nicht wirklich um die Hüfte umschliesst, sondern eher so auf Höhe Bauchnabel sitzt. Denke von der Grösse her (1.7m) sollte der ja eigentlich gut passen....
Ist das wirklich noch bequem beim fahren und/oder rutscht das Ding andauernd hoch?
- Gemäss den vorherigen Posts soll der ja auch tourentauglich sein (Trickot, Trinkblase, Food, und Helm etc draussen ran,...). Wie ist er dann noch zu tragen? (Kugelförmig? )
Denke der liegt ja dann nicht mehr so satt am Rücken, wie er als Protektor liegen sollte. Noch passabel?


Werde ihn sicher mal im Shop nochmals genauer anprobieren, aber wenn jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat, bitte her mit euren Meinungen  - Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2008)

Der Protektor hat ja auch eine Rückenplatte deswegen wird der Rucksack auch dann nicht rund wenn er vollgepackt ist. Zumindest ist es bei meinem Razor so, und der Attack ist am Rücken ja gleich aufgebaut.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. Dezember 2008)

lnaegeli schrieb:


> Werde ihn sicher mal im Shop nochmals genauer anprobieren, aber wenn jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat, bitte her mit euren Meinungen  - Danke!



Dann nimm am besten eine 3L Blase mit, füll sie voll und stopfe den Rucksack mit Klamotten voll, was Du gedenkst reinpacken zu wollen. Ich bin zufrieden, aber ein Packwunder ist er nicht. Nimm alles mit und teste, ob Dir der Platz reicht. Mit voller 3L Blase ist der restliche Raum klein. Meine Ersatzklamotten (Jacke, Trickot etc.) packe ich mir dewegen aussen an den Rucksack mittels dem beigefügtem Netz. Den Helm habe ich sowieso immer auf (kein Fullface). Aber es reicht für ein paar Ersatzklamotten, Protektoren, 3L Blase, Ersatzschlauch/Minitool und was zum Essen. Dann hast Du aber >5kg am Rücken. Super schlank sieht es nicht aus. Da Du vielles aussen befestigen musst, hat es was von einer Schildkröte.

ABER wie gesagt, mir reichts und ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Deuter Attack. 

AUSSER dass das Mundstück von Deuter ******** ist. Es hält überhaupt nicht dicht. Vor alles, wenn der Rucksack gepackt und die Blase voll ist. Der Druck auf die Blase ist gross und lässt das Mundstück ständig siffen. Ich habe es gleich gegen das von Camelback getauscht. Seit dem ist ruhe.


----------



## evil-bjoern (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Überlege mir auch den Rucksack zu kaufen. Hätte da mal ne Frage: Welchen Eindruck habt ihr von den Protektoren? Sind die stabil genug oder ist das alles sehr weich?

Wäre nett wenn ihr dazu mal was schreiben könnt oder hat vielleicht jemand bei einem Sturz die Schutzwirkung schon mal zu schätzen gelernt?

Danke!

Gruß Björn


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Ist es richtig, dass es den Attack in 2009 nur noch in Gelb gibt und er jetzt neuerdings 7L Volumen hat, also um 2L vergrößert wurde ?


----------



## DeathAngel (21. April 2009)

@Bumble
laut diversen shops wird er nur so angeboten...

Es gibt halt nix besseres ale nen Deuter TransAlpine30 ^^


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Mir gehts um den Wirbelsäulenschutz da kann ich mit dem TransAlpine nix anfangen.

Wenn du z.B. bei Ebay nach dem Attack suchst findest du sowohl 5L als auch 7L Modelle.

Mich würde halt interessieren ob der vergrößert wurde und die 5L Modelle dann alte Ladenhüter sind.

Hat der Attack in 2009 immer noch die Möglichkeit nen Fullface in dieser Tasche dranzupacken ?


----------



## Nerve77 (21. April 2009)

Habe meinen Anfang 2009 mir über einen lokalen Shop direkt bei Deuter bestellt. Fullface passt mittels Tasche problemlos dran.


----------



## GrafMöbel (2. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ebenfalls sein 24h den Attack ... aber obwohl ich die richtigen Körpermaße(knapp 182 aber recht kurzer Oberkörper (46cm Hüfte-Schulter)) habe sitzt das Ding nicht auf der Hüfte ... und nach ner weile ausprobieren (habe ihn auch meiner Freundin aufgeschnallt) habe ich festgestellt das der nicht wirklich auf den Beckenknochen sitzen kann weil er immer hochrutscht sobalt man sich in bewegt...
damit erfüllt er ja dann auch nicht seinen zweck...
die einzige möglichkeit ist wie schon beschrieben ihn am Bauch (zwischen unteren Rippenbogen und Hüfte) festzuschnallen was allerdings nach ner weile zu bauchschmerzen führen kann... wenn er richtig fest sitzt...
nun frag ich mich echt für was für menschen die das ding konzipiert haben...
auf den Beckenknochen jedenfals bleibt das Ding nicht... zumal auf den werbefotos die typen das ding auch um den bauch haben...

ich werd mal bei deuter nachfragen...
Gruß


----------



## zagatotz3 (2. August 2009)

GrafMöbel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ebenfalls sein 24h den Attack ... aber obwohl ich die richtigen Körpermaße(knapp 182 aber recht kurzer Oberkörper (46cm Hüfte-Schulter)) habe sitzt das Ding nicht auf der Hüfte ... und nach ner weile ausprobieren (habe ihn auch meiner Freundin aufgeschnallt) habe ich festgestellt das der nicht wirklich auf den Beckenknochen sitzen kann weil er immer hochrutscht sobalt man sich in bewegt...


Deuter Razor 23 (1,68 kg :-I)
Deuter Razor 18


----------



## GrafMöbel (2. August 2009)

hm.. ja aber is ja irgenwie doch nicht dafür gedacht... also ich bin auch ne ganze weile mit nem freeride-rucksack (freeride meint schnee...) gefahren... (salewa radical32) aber der is eben nicht "offiziell" mit schutz bei nem tüv schutz denke ich ist es schon angebracht das der richtig sitzt... 
die razor teile naja is auch nicht so das ware... da könnt ich bei meinem alten bleiben
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagatotz3 (2. August 2009)

GrafMöbel schrieb:


> hm.. ja aber is ja irgenwie doch nicht dafür gedacht... also ich bin auch ne ganze weile mit nem freeride-rucksack (freeride meint schnee...) gefahren... (salewa radical32) aber der is eben nicht "offiziell" mit schutz bei nem tüv schutz denke ich ist es schon angebracht das der richtig sitzt...


Du kannst den Razor laut Deuter inoffiziell auch zum Biken verwenden, der hat laut Deuter dasselbe PSA Rückensystem wie der Attack, sitzt bombenfest auf dem Rücken, wurde halt nur nicht vom TÜV unter dem Gesichtspunkt Biken getestet, sondern unter Skifahren, Snowboarden, Schneeschuhwandern.


----------



## Aragonion (10. August 2009)

Für welche Körpergrösse ist der Deuter 23 den vorgesehn ??
Bin mit 175 nicht so der Riese brauch aber was für mehr Bundumfang und mit anständigem  Stauraum


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2009)

1,75m passt schon aber weil jeder irgendwie anders ist hilft nur ausprobieren. Der Bauchumfang ist kein Problem. Da der ja dafür gedacht ist über der Skijacke getragen zu werden ist der Bauchgurt extrem lang. ich hab meinen um etliche cm gekürzt weil er mir beim Biken sonst die freien Enden zu weit runter hängen würden.


----------



## Pleitegeier (13. September 2009)

Ich hab mir auch den Attack geholt und bin mir nicht sicher, ob der vollständig ist. Die Produktfotos zeigen Protektoren in Netzen gehüllt, ich hab sowas nicht, nur so ne Erweiterung für den Helm. Ist das richtig so oder gibt es tatsächlich noch Netze?


----------



## Eike. (13. September 2009)

Kannst du so ein Foto mal zeigen? Bei meinem war auch "nur" das Netz für den Helm dabei, da kann man natürlich auch Protektoren reinstecken aber die hab ich mit den seitlichen Kompressionsgurten (eigentlich für Skier gedacht) fixiert.


----------



## Pleitegeier (13. September 2009)

Nach genauerem Hinsehen scheinen die Protektoren von Dainese so 'verpackt' zu sein 

http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=78

Hat dann wohl seine Richtigkeit.


----------



## Beckinio (13. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte einen Attack zu verkaufen. Bei Interess kann man mir ja ne Mail senden. Er ist in einem sehr guten Zustand und ca.10 mal gefahren worden. Fast wie NEU.


----------



## biesa (14. September 2009)

Hi, 

ich messe ca 1.74 und mir müßte theo. der Attack doch gut passen oder?

Darüber hinaus möchte ich mich im Voraus erkundigen, welches Camelbak Mundstück man am besten nachrüstet. Das Big Bite oder den Ergo Hydrolock, oder einen ganz anderen?

Liebäugle mit dem Atack 2010 in schwarz mit 3L Blase.


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2009)

Mundstück gibt es von Camelbak nur eins. Das Hydrolock ist ein Absperrventil, dass zwischen Mundstück und Schlauch kommt. Sehr praktisch wenn man sich nicht das Auto vollsiffen will weil man versehentlich den Rucksack aufs Mundstück stellt. Ich benutz das 90° Ventil (müsste das Ergo sein) mit dem Bigbite Mundstück an der Deuter Blase, so hat man die Vorteile von beiden Systemen. Von Deuter gibt es aber auch ein neues Mundstück das besser sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (15. September 2009)

Hmm irre ich mich, oder ist an den neuen Deuter Blasen nicht schon das neue Ventil dran? Somit fällt doch der Austausch (vorerst) weg.


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2009)

Genau, wenn es kein Restposten ist haben die aktuellen Deuter Blasen das neue Mundstück schon. Ob es wirklich was taugt weis ich nicht aber einen Versuch ist es sicher wert. Auf Camelbak umsteigen kannst du später ja immer noch.


----------



## biesa (15. September 2009)

Ok, hab mir den neuen 2010er Attack schwarz mit 3L Deuter Blase für 110 inkl. Versand bestellt. Müsste Ede der Woche kommen. Preis stimmt auch oder?


----------



## biesa (17. September 2009)

Rucksack ist da, scheint echt gut zu passen. Die Blase hat auch das neue Mundstück  Am Wochenende wird er auf ner Tour ausprobiert. Einziges Manko was ich jetzt schon sehe ist, dass auf der Rückseite kein Platz für Riegel ist, die man schnell mal greifen könnte. Wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## Aragonion (21. September 2009)

Ich werd nach her den Deuter Razor 23 von der DHL Packstation abhollen und mal sehn ob Er zusagt.
Wenn nicht geht Er wieder zurück.

Glaub Ich hab mit knapp 100 Euro auch den günstigsten Laden gefunden.

http://www.xspo.de/store/product_in...3-liter-1680-grammbr-protectorrucksack-p-4103


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2009)

Wow, da hatte ich bei meinem Razor 23 mit 60â¬ ja ein richtiges SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (22. September 2009)

Ich glaub der ist Mir leider zu lang oder ??
Krieg Ihn nicht strammer angezogen das Er oben auf den Schultern im stehen ganz stram anliegt, da fehlen so 5 cm.

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1925/i6n6wfeh_jpg.htm

http://s8.directupload.net/file/d/1925/zi36emb2_jpg.htm

http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/1925/ty6pmrn8_jpg.htm

So bin nun gegen 2 Uhr mal Runde gefahren und merk troz dem gewissen Schulterabstand nach strammen Einstellen des Brust und Hüftgurtes kein verutschen auch beim knallen über Äste, Treppenstuffen, Schlaglöchern ect. troz wohl nicht so ganz Normkonformer Tragweise.
Bin noch unentschieden ob Ich Ihn behalte troz stabilem Halt .............


----------

